# **Actual XT brake set weight?**



## rondigs (Nov 23, 2008)

Hopefully I'm not beating a dead horse. However, I can't find pictures or a verified weight of a Shimano Deore XT M775 Hydraulic Disc Brake set (front and rear). The only rough estimate I have is 454g each end. 

I'm trying to figure out how much I would save switching to F1 or the hope race brakes. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

Look at this gallery for real weights.


----------



## veritechy (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the weight of my xt765:


shimano xt brakeset +pads+hardware (pair)	650g no rotors


----------



## rondigs (Nov 23, 2008)

Cezex said:


> Look at this gallery for real weights.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Gezzza (Jun 13, 2006)

ive just pulled my xt m775's off my bike and chucked them on the scales

Front with all fixings and 180mm windcutter rotor










just the front and fixings, no rotor or rotor bolts










Rear with fixings and 160mm windcutter rotor










just the rear and fixings, no rotor or rotor bolts










hope thats of some use


----------



## thevincentlee (Dec 6, 2009)

who cares about the weight so much, they are descent brakes and I only got them because they have the servo mod, or what i call pull stroke to get them to stop adjustments. I have to have that, becuase i need a long pull to stop. I know i can get the lighter Shimano XT M765 Pre-Bled Brake System http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/19...isc/Shimano-XT-M765-Pre-Bled-Brake-System.htm They are wonderful if you can bear the extra grams. Feel of the brakes is more important than to save a few grams.


----------

